# [SOLVED] Cannot remove phone app notification badge



## Akshay Dwivedi (Sep 26, 2010)

I have a Samsung Galaxy S Duos and the Phone app keeps showing a notification badge with the number 2 on it. I opened the phone app and expected the badge to go away but it's still showing up on the screen.

Also, my data network keeps getting disconnected at times, even though Mobile Data is enabled. How do I prevent this from happening?


----------



## Akshay Dwivedi (Sep 26, 2010)

*Re: Cannot remove phone app notification badge*

Solved the problem: How to clear missed call (1) notification on my phone icon? - Android Forums


----------

